# Male v. Female Bindings



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Let's start with the size issue. Generally, you'll be in the medium range. However, sizing will be different between brands and models. Also, the sizing might be different within a brand amongst the various lines as well. For example, Ride has several series of bindings. What might require a small size in one series, might require a medium in another. Always check the manufacturer's sizing chart.

Now, I'll talk about the difference between male and female bindings. Can you use a male binding? Certainly. But you'll be more comfortable in a female specific one. Females have lower calf muscles therefore your bindings will have lower highbacks. Also, female bindings run softer than their male counterparts. The flex is easy to compensate for, but the high back height is not. 

Get yourself female bindings. You'll be more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

You're on a roll, thanks again!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jadam042 said:


> You're on a roll, thanks again!


No, thank you for using the correct grammar for the word "You're."


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

<---- English major.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I used burton citizen bindings for my entire first season.. X_x the main difference you'd notice between women's and men's bindings is that the high-back puts different pressure on your calf... and the high-backs for a men's binding are normally larger to well fit a larger calf... you can ride either way... really, but if all you have are women's bindings... spray paint a manly color over the pink and yellow polka dots and do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get your boots first, then take them with, when binding shoping to make sure they fit well.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> but if all you have are women's bindings... spray paint a manly color over the pink and yellow polka dots and do it.


Haha, it's not about the colors. It's about the fact that the majority of the bindings on sale are mens. 

But thank's WrathfulDiety... I am definitely going to do that.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> No, thank you for using the correct grammar for the word "You're."


Your right their.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Your right their.


*poors hot coffee down donutz's pants*


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Your wright their. 

Corrected.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Your right their.





Leo said:


> *poors hot coffee down donutz's pants*





neednsnow said:


> Your wright their.
> 
> Corrected.


You guys make me laugh! :laugh:


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

Why cant she buy men bindings and use female highbacks?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jim0ne said:


> Why cant she buy men bindings and use female highbacks?


WTF are you talking about sir?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Leo said:


> *poors hot coffee down donutz's pants*


That wasn't nice. "Your" going to hurt donutz's feelings


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

-Matthew- said:


> That wasn't nice. "Your" going to hurt donutz's feelings


Hot coffee going down my pants, FEELINGS are not my primary concern.


----------

